# Tac Vest,are we allowed?



## LRRP (8 Sep 2006)

I'm just entering the Army, and getting my stuff sent to storage, I have but one question. I have do a search on tac vest but only found what kind is good, or better......
My question is, I have a Webtex Assault Vest in DPM, and really like the feel and outlay, Hold more mags then the Candian version. Now should I sell it, or does the Canadian army allow its soldiers to wear non issued gear?. I know the British army does, But I can't find anything on if the Canadian army allows it?

Thanks for any responce

LRRP


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Sep 2006)

Do NOT bring your own stuff if you are just joining.  NEVER.


----------



## Wolfmann (8 Sep 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Do NOT bring your own stuff if you are just joining.  NEVER.



Best Advice of the Year.


----------



## LRRP (8 Sep 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply, and advise.

LRRP


----------



## MJP (8 Sep 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Do NOT bring your own stuff if you are just joining.  NEVER.



But keep your vest as you hopefully will get posted to a unit that realizes that it's the individual soldier that should dictate his gear to match how he uses it.


----------



## Armymedic (8 Sep 2006)

MJP said:
			
		

> But keep your vest as you hopefully will get posted to a unit that realizes that it's the individual soldier that should dictate his gear to match how he uses it.


+1, 
Esp if you are joining the infantry. Although it is less likely you will get to use it is you a different cbt arms. If your are CSS...then see how much you can make from some infantry guys who will be able to wear it.


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Sep 2006)

Without getting into things TOO DEEPLY here, let us NOT forget that individual soldiers should NOT be allowed to dictate what gear to his/her own choice, because the younger ones just don't have the knowledge.  Sure, there are exceptions to the rule, and that's fine, but we are in an army, we wear uniforms (note the entymology of that word: uni=one).  If you don't like the rules, don't join.


That's not me being an anal rock-painter, that's me realising that we have uniforms for a reason.  Logistics.  

IF you find the curret gear unacceptable, then submit UCRs on it.  Don't assume others have done them.  Also, don't just give problems, offer solutions.

FOR EXAMPLE
Assume that you find the TV unacceptable for "X" reason.  Submit UCR stating that fact.  Then, offer solution, for example, modify the TV such that the mag pouches aren't sewn on but rather attached MOLLE style.  Make the "z" pouch "this size" and so on and so forth.

PLEASE NOTE: I am NOT saying anything like "If the Queen found it fit to issue, it MUST be good", rather I am saying that for many MANY reasons, you do what you're told (we ALL do that).  That's what being in the military is all about.

Hey, we all thought that the Garrison Dress was for Twinkies, but we wore it!  (We don't anymore, thankfully!)


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2006)

We once again are rehashing the same ole, same ole, on equipment.

You want to continue along these lines, GOTO that topic and revisit it.

LOCKED


----------

